# Jelly Bean=Data drops?



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

I know a lot of people have complained about data drops, but until JB I had never experienced any- not a single one.

Is it plausible for JB to be the cause of my data drops? (also I should point out that since day 1 I have been running the latest 04 and 05 radios)

I'm not talking about 4g to 3g drop either, I have become very well acquainted with the outline of my city's 4g coverage.
I am talking about the dreaded grey 3g logo with bars of signal- but no actually data connection. I can make calls/send texts just fine.

I haven't been able to force any kind of connection either(airplane mode/4g-3g toggling/etc.)
I simply wait it out and with no rhyme or reason it will return.

*So, has anyone else recently had a similar experience with the new JB ROMs?*

I am going to prolly jump back to AOKP if this doesn't quit soon.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

There are 4 or 5 JB roms out there now. So it may depend on which one you are on. I have heard of data drops on a couple (that I know of), but I believe those have been fixed on the latest versions.

So maybe letting others know which rom you are on can help. Jelly Belly 2.2 running fine for me.


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

brkshr said:


> There are 4 or 5 JB roms out there now. So it may depend on which one you are on. I have heard of data drops on a couple (that I know of), but I believe those have been fixed on the latest versions.
> 
> So maybe letting others know which rom you are on can help. Jelly Belly 2.2 running fine for me.


Good point. I'm on Vanir V7 right now.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I think its also important to remember that this rom is built from a GSM nandroid. Let's make judgement once source is released and the kinks are worked out.

BTW I'm on vanirbean and I haven't had any data drops.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm thinking this might actually be plausible. I was downtown last night for the Firework show and I was having a hell of a time getting Facebook and G+ to load. Then I would see the grey bars. Nashville has really strong 4G and my gnex hasnt had a history of dropping data, but last night gave me fits. Unless it was the other 150,000 people overloading the towers lol. Who knows. I'm ready for some JB source!

JellyBelly 2.1


----------



## 561427 (Jun 28, 2012)

Im on JD's and I havent dropped data. I have been using his ROM for a few days now. I do however have slow 3g/4g but thats a whole different topic.

I suggest going back to your previous setup and keep a nadroid of this current build (the one where you drop signal) just in case you find out it was a bug. If you do not drop at all or FAR fewer times then you narrowed it down to something about that JB build. I would then try a clean install of another JB rom and see if it works for a few days. If so then you know its something about the JB rom your using. Whether it is settings or a bug dont know but at least its narrowed down to the rom.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Myself, my wife, and most of my friends all in different 4G phones in middle Tennessee have been having frequent data drops over the past two weeks. Gotta believe this is a verizon deal honestly. It's happening in gb ics and jb for all of us. Got to say I've actually seen it diminish the last few days but really don't see it being rom related.

Shitty radios combined with whatever verizon is doing to their network imo.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Not an invalid query, but we can't expect perfection from a nandroid port. Try other jb builds and see if it helps like others have mentioned and just bite your fingernails off till source drops, cuz that shits gonna be butter.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> Myself, my wife, and most of my friends all in different 4G phones in middle Tennessee have been having frequent data drops over the past two weeks. Gotta believe this is a verizon deal honestly. It's happening in gb ics and jb for all of us. Got to say I've actually seen it diminish the last few days but really don't see it being rom related.
> 
> Shitty radios combined with whatever verizon is doing to their network imo.


That might explain my issues last night then.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

I ran viscous v1 and v2 and jelly belly 1.8-2.1 and I haven't had any data drops yet. Could it be the area you are in?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

There are no changes to data or anything radio related with the jb ports. Until source releases that stuff stays ics. Shouldn't have anything to do with anything.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Welcome to the world's fastest lte network...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wickets (Jun 29, 2012)

mcp770 said:


> There are no changes to data or anything radio related with the jb ports. Until source releases that stuff stays ics. Shouldn't have anything to do with anything.


I was running razors jelly V2.5 on my old gnexus and it worked perfectly.....got a new insurance replacement yesterday, downloaded v2.5 again and i'm having data drops every few minutes now.......does it really not effect the radios that came with ics? I dont feeling calling verizon to complain if its the rom I'm using...would rather flash another one. thanks in advance for the clarification


----------



## cheese (Jun 18, 2011)

running completely stock GSM -> VZW JB and having 0 issues.


----------



## wickets (Jun 29, 2012)

cheese said:


> running completely stock GSM -> VZW JB and having 0 issues.


which rom are you using...i'll try anything at this point!! thanks


----------



## sikknazty (Mar 5, 2012)

I have vicious v3... In fact i get better service than i did on AOKP b40 on 4.0.4 lol.


----------



## wickets (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok thanks...will try that and/or vanir v7.......if those dont work will have to call vzw. thanks again for the input


----------



## SparkysShocker (Jul 30, 2011)

Id like to point out that grey bars could mean you have no connection to the google servers not necessarily a data drop. There are ways to reestablish the connection to the server. Like switching from cdma/lte to cdma only, reboot, turn data off then on.

Funny thing is I was having this issue almost once a week on ICS haven't had issues with it on JB

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## wickets (Jun 29, 2012)

must be something wrong with the phone....this wasnt happening with my old galaxy and Ive tried a few different roms this afternoon...all have the same issue for me, ergo back here on 2.5	I'm going to get my old phone and see if it works or has issues too....total pita

thanks for giving my issue some thought


----------



## ravenmadd (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm running Vicious v3 in VA with no data drop issues. The only inconsistency I had was with the GPS until I found a fix.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

SparkysShocker said:


> Id like to point out that grey bars could mean you have no connection to the google servers not necessarily a data drop. There are ways to reestablish the connection to the server. Like switching from cdma/lte to cdma only, reboot, turn data off then on.
> 
> Funny thing is I was having this issue almost once a week on ICS haven't had issues with it on JB
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


This is correct. Blue means connection to Google servers, grey bars still equal signal.


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

No data drops here. In fact, signal is stronger than ever.


----------



## wickets (Jun 29, 2012)

verizon is sending me a new phone......my old nexus has no issues with data at all.

thanks again for all the input


----------



## jocampbe (Aug 10, 2011)

Whenever I reboot I get a signal, then lose it, then get it back. But I don't lose it again after that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

wickets said:


> verizon is sending me a new phone......my old nexus has no issues with data at all.
> 
> thanks again for all the input


Good luck with that [sub](sarcasm)[/sub]
From what I've read, getting a Nexus without a signal issue is like finding a pot of gold at the end of a rainbow


----------



## holla420 (Jul 13, 2012)

ive been on alot of jb roms.i pretty much tried all of them and i lost connection/data.i would miss phone calls and everything.i love jb but its starting to piss me off i havent found one reliable rom since jb source.







if i cant find a solution i'm gonna have to go back to ics as much as i hate it.i just cant deal w/theses drops anymore

i'm running bugless jb atm


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

holla420 said:


> ive been on alot of jb roms.i pretty much tried all of them and i lost connection/data.i would miss phone calls and everything.i love jb but its starting to piss me off i havent found one reliable rom since jb source.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go back if you're not happy. Jb custom roms are not as nearly feature filled as ICS yet. With that said, data stops and signal drops are often a sign of crappy hardware on this phone. It may not be in your case. But one thing you could test is try ICS and see if the problem goes away.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Good luck with that [sub](sarcasm)[/sub]
> From what I've read, getting a Nexus without a signal issue is like finding a pot of gold at the end of a rainbow


Funny you say that...

Had a Nex since they came out -- never bad data issues. WiFi radio quit working = 1st refurb on Wednesday.

Radios were perfect (.9 hw model) but the mic was broken. Go figure.

Got my 2nd one yesterday and it's data drop city. First time I've experienced this infamous "shitty Nexus data drop". This one is HW number .10.

I've tried everything. It was dropping when I was on ICS (which was about 10 mins) so I don't think it's the bean.

I've tried every possible radio and I've updated my PRLs. Went and got a new SIM for shits and giggles.

Getting my 3RD refurb Monday. I hope it's hardware version 9 and can hold data 

So....long story short --- see if you're a 9 or a 10 on your bootloader screen. I have money on it being a 10 if your data is dropping. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigshotrob22 (Jun 7, 2011)

I just got a replacement Monday and its dropping like crazy. My first phone was .09 and didn't have any drop data. This phone is .10 and dropping data like no other. I guess gotta call VZW.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I've been running jellybean since the gsm port and haven't had any data drops, nor on ICS either. Its has to be a hardware problem of really sure about the .9 or .10 version but ive had mine since launch day.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I would blame whatever ROM you are using or your phone. I compiled my own for JB and never had a data drop.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Chocu1a said:


> No data drops here. In fact, signal is stronger than ever.


Woah woah woah, that's 61 Mbps down...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Not as good as the above, but still respectable at 21.5 Mbps


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

yarly said:


> I would blame whatever ROM you are using or your phone. I compiled my own for JB and never had a data drop.


Yeah I'm running some random noob's ROM
















It's my device. 3rd refurb will be here on Monday. I still think hardware model 10 is trouble. I've noticed a few differences between 9 and 10. Most importantly: 10's radios hate me...
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Yeah I'm running some random noob's ROM


Yeah, should probably report him for shoddiness


----------



## scramjones496 (Jul 19, 2012)

I have a data problems with .09 and .10 without rooting, I think it is a hardware problem if you are not rooted and are losing data.
Jelly bean roms are a different story, because I currently have a refurbished .09 Galaxy Nexus and I used it for a week without rooting and data was perfectly fine, but when I installed a jelly bean rom my data was dropping like every hour and I would have to either restart my phone or put airplane mode on and off to bring back my signal. I recently went back to stock rooted 4.0.4 and my signal went back to normal I get a stable 3 to 4 bars everywhere. I never leave any feed back but I have had a lot of different galaxy nexus devices in the last couple of months and I pretty much encountered every problem on every forum, so I hope this helps


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

scramjones496 said:


> I have a data problems with .09 and .10 without rooting, I think it is a hardware problem if you are not rooted and are losing data.
> Jelly bean roms are a different story, because I currently have a refurbished .09 Galaxy Nexus and I used it for a week without rooting and data was perfectly fine, but when I installed a jelly bean rom my data was dropping like every hour and I would have to either restart my phone or put airplane mode on and off to bring back my signal. I recently went back to stock rooted 4.0.4 and my signal went back to normal I get a stable 3 to 4 bars everywhere. I never leave any feed back but I have had a lot of different galaxy nexus devices in the last couple of months and I pretty much encountered every problem on every forum, so I hope this helps


I'm thinking it could be the JB bootloader somehow?...

I've never had problems on ICS or JB until I installed the JB bootloader. Now data is not quite as stable for either JB or when I had to go back to ICS.

Edit: Someone said that reinstalling the latest radios after being on JB helped them with data problems. So I finally got around to reinstalling the radios. I'll have to report back in a couple days if there is any improvement.


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

any word on this? Im having this problem.

Thanks.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

yarly said:


> I would blame whatever ROM you are using or your phone. I compiled my own for JB and never had a data drop.


Out of curiosity, yarly, are you running the JB bootloader or ICS bootloader on your device?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

psufan5 said:


> any word on this? Im having this problem.
> 
> Thanks.


I would try reinstalling the latest radios. I haven't really had any more problems since I did that.

Edit: grammar


----------



## crimsonshadow774 (Oct 16, 2011)

Chocu1a said:


> No data drops here. In fact, signal is stronger than ever.


Holy shit. Most I've ever seen was 32 Mbps where I live.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

there's definitively something going on with signal on jb roms I've had a similar experience. Try flashing ics and see if it still happens.


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

Going back to AOKP rom... every 30 minutes the JB rom would reset its data... incredibly annoying









Hopefully this doesnt do it.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

rester555 said:


> Out of curiosity, yarly, are you running the JB bootloader or ICS bootloader on your device?


Bootloader makes no difference to how things work in the OS on the Nexus. I still use the 4.0.2 bootloader that came with the phone. Using the 4.0.4 radio firmware though.


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok So far so good on ICS... might be a radio issue with JB? Every JB rom so far drops data every 15-30 minutes... It does come back on, but highly annoying.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Just received my 1st replacement. I will report back in the next couple of days.. It is the .09 version, so I am hoping this is my final phone. First phone had data drop issues. Once 4G was lost, all radios would shut down. I couldn't text, make a call, or use data for about 30 seconds. This would happen periodically daily.


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

rester555 said:


> Just received my 1st replacement. I will report back in the next couple of days.. It is the .09 version, so I am hoping this is my final phone. First phone had data drop issues. Once 4G was lost, all radios would shut down. I couldn't text, make a call, or use data for about 30 seconds. This would happen periodically daily.


same issue!!!! Im on 4.0.4 now and checking my battery stats, Ive had 1 drop so far :\ much better than JB was, but still an issue.

EDIT: actually its saying time without signal = 0% so... maybe it didnt drop.


----------

